# Rangefinder and badlands case



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Selling my Redfield raider 550 rangefinder and Badlands rangefinder magnetic case. 110 for the rangefinder and 50 for the case. Pm me if interested, I'm located in South Jordan.


----------

